# Alimentación de circuito detector de luz



## Fantasma (Feb 13, 2006)

Deseo construir un circuito que funciona con corriente continua de 9V.  Pero deseo construir en la misma placa del circuito, una fuente de poder que me estrege esos 9 V, ya necesito que el circuito funcione por un tiempo relativam,ente prolongado, y necesito una corriente corriente lo mas constante posible durante ese tiempo y al usar una bateria de 9 V, esta se agotará durante el tiemp de uso.

¿algien tiene un esquema de como la puedo contruir de forma sencilla, o me puede orientar como hacerla?  tambien me sirve alguna dirrecion en internet

Ahh,  seria ideal usar un transformadorr 220/12 V, ya que de esa forma alimentaría la funte de poder y un ventilador que funciona con  corriente alterna de 12 V (de esos parecidos a los que utilizan los computadores)


Gracias


----------



## meledu (Feb 14, 2006)

hola ante todo 
yo te recomendaria usar un regulador de voltaje puedes usar un 7808 pero en el pin que le llega a la masa le pones una resistencia variable que te regule la tension a9v que es lo que quieres en tanto a la corriente tendria que saber exactamente para que necesitas la fuente


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 14, 2006)

Es para alimentar este circuito que sirve para deterctar luz. el integrado es el LM 741


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 14, 2006)

Tu sabes si puedo reemplazar el fotodiodo por una LDR??

   Por lo que puedo ver en el circuito, al AUMENTAR la cantidad de luz , AUMENTA la lectura del amperimetro, pero lo que yo busco es que al AUMENTAR la cantidad de luz, DISMINUYA la lectura del equipo.


----------



## Sebastian Bosch (Ago 10, 2009)

Prueba de estas dos maneras de poner una ldr

el primero al aumentar la luz disminuye la corriente por -(A)-
y el segundo circuitero hace lo contrario

espero te sirva


----------

